# Wow..(Another Carpet Morph..) But WOW



## pugsly (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.moreliapythons.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7447

Interesting to see this little guy when he is older, will look awesome i reckon.


----------



## instar (Sep 30, 2005)

Its .....Intresting!


----------



## danw (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice looking snake! Is that an american morph?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2005)

She was bred in Norway


----------



## zulu (Sep 30, 2005)

*re Wow*

Its a hypo!! woopy do wow how exciting yawn yawn yawn :arrow: Boring lets all watch grass grow. :roll:


----------



## Greebo (Sep 30, 2005)

It's alright. Looks a bit like some of those corn snake patterns. I'd give him $100 for it.


----------



## Deano (Sep 30, 2005)

*re Wow*



zulu said:


> Its a hypo!! woopy do wow how exciting yawn yawn yawn :arrow: Boring lets all watch grass grow. :roll:





Couldn?t agree more, lol


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else, but I would much rather look at snakes coloured/patterned the way nature intended.


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think it looks really cool.
And to all the :roll: I'm quite sure that if someone here popped out that animal from one of their normal carpets everyone'd be filling the thread with excitment and wanting one of their own. So :roll:


----------



## splitty (Sep 30, 2005)

> I think it looks really cool.



Couldn't agree more Vat69.

I think it looks awesome. But hey thats just my opinion.


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree, that snake is absolutely awesome and yes ANYONE on this forum would be jumping with joy if that popped it's head out of a egg. That's the sort of animal I aspire to produce in years to come.


----------



## Dicco (Sep 30, 2005)

I like it, I don't think it's amazing, but it does look nice, reminds me of a Bredli.


----------



## Retic (Sep 30, 2005)

Mmmm, if I could just breed a few Bredli that looked like that


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 30, 2005)

> I like it, I don't think it's amazing, but it does look nice



agreed  JMO



> Its a hypo!! woopy do wow how exciting yawn yawn yawn Boring lets all watch grass grow.



There always has to be one


----------



## zulu (Sep 30, 2005)

*re Wow*

Check this out wowee!!!more interesting more interesting and you can end up talking to it if you stare long enough(its good for singles)and if you smoke the wakky stuff most types of grass,walls,planks of wood and ants are interesting even weird designer snakes and stuff.


----------



## danw (Sep 30, 2005)

No I would have to say that the grass isn't as interesting as looking at the snake picture.


----------



## Dicco (Sep 30, 2005)

danw said:


> No I would have to say that the grass isn't as interesting as looking at the snake picture.


Just think of it as a hairy Chondro


----------



## zulu (Sep 30, 2005)

*re Wow*



Dicco said:


> danw said:
> 
> 
> > No I would have to say that the grass isn't as interesting as looking at the snake picture.
> ...


 LOL dicco, i think the grass has been even intergraded or hybridized it even looks a bit hypo.


----------



## Deano (Sep 30, 2005)

> Its a hypo!! woopy do wow how exciting yawn yawn yawn Boring lets all watch grass grow.



There always has to be one[/quote]



Is there something wrong diamond_python?? Can?t everyone else write down what they think? Or does everyone have to agree with you? Everyone has there own likes and dislikes, just relax mate because its reply?s like that we don?t need on this list! keep it friendly mate, I hate seeing conflict on this site I love this site so just chill and let everyone write what they want to write keep your thoughts and opinions to yourself unless you are going to write something nice, cheers.


----------



## zulu (Sep 30, 2005)

*re Wow*



Deano said:


> > Its a hypo!! woopy do wow how exciting yawn yawn yawn Boring lets all watch grass grow.
> 
> 
> 
> There always has to be one





Is there something wrong diamond_python?? Can?t everyone else write down what they think? Or does everyone have to agree with you? Everyone has there own likes and dislikes, just relax mate because its reply?s like that we don?t need on this list! keep it friendly mate, I hate seeing conflict on this site I love this site so just chill and let everyone write what they want to write keep your thoughts and opinions to yourself unless you are going to write something nice, cheers.[/quote] Ha Ha dont worry Deano i put the grass up to keep DP occuppied and its free you can even watch it with friends, Woweeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Sep 30, 2005)

lol, nice one


----------



## indicus (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah well, if i produced a Bredli, that looked like that; i'd be wrapped.......hehe fingers crossed.
I guess it comes down to personal choise....a very good looking snake IMO


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2005)

i like it. i would get one to if i had the chance but i wouldnt pay any more then 200 for it, but i do like it.

if you go back onto the link and go down to the third posted picture, read the writing that goes with it, i find it funny, they are so serious when they talk about all there morphs. maby its just me....lol


----------



## The Rock (Sep 30, 2005)

Hot snake


----------



## zulu (Sep 30, 2005)

*re Wow*

Some morphs are found in the wild like bumble bee BHPS or albino darwin carpets,in the hobby we are just making something more abundant that naturally occurs,these are man made. :roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't see why people like these mutants?


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there something wrong diamond_python?? Can?t everyone else write down what they think? Or does everyone have to agree with you?
[/quote]

When did I ever say that everyone has to agree with me?? When have I ever caused conflict on this site?? Zulu, it is actually sarcastic comments like yours that are not needed on this site. Pugsly posted a snake pic that he liked. You can either say I like it or don't like it. By putting up posts with "woopy do" and pics of grass cos you think it is more interesting is just childish. JMHO


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 1, 2005)

Play nicely children


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 1, 2005)

It's all good.


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2005)

And I don't see why people don't.  



africancichlidau said:


> Don't see why people like these mutants?


----------



## stencorp69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Zulu - is that a picture of a chameleon X costal or chameleon X diamond, I'm finding it a little hard to distinguish  

Either way bring on the morphs


----------



## stencorp69 (Oct 1, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Don't see why people like these mutants?



Individuality


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2005)

Exactly, there are many many people who like 'designer snakes' and there are some that don't. It all comes down to the individual, there is never any reason to attack someone because of their preference and equally there seems to be little point in the grass growing comments, if you don't like them that's fine but I reckon it is your loss, that's just my opinion


----------



## zulu (Oct 1, 2005)

*re Wow*

8) Something to sell to kick the industry along when things are going down hill these morph mutant things seen nicer pure bredli and jungles.Get into birds mutant lovers and you can own a sulphur crested cockatoo x galah thats het for woodpecker :lol:


----------



## ad (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a wild caught stimsoni.
Not much difference really, in body pattern or colour. After a shed and some captive tlc it would look better again.
We have a lot of native animals which are yet to be developed in line breeding which should produce some stunning animals without cross breeding.
Maybe before going wowwee at all the overseas morphs we should be appreciating our own native animals some more.


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2005)

I think we can appreciate both the local and overseas snakes and I agree that we have only just scratched the surface as far as morphs go. As we can only dream of the overseas morphs it is our responsibility to create our own.


----------



## Dicco (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree Adam, we have so many wonderful varients of our animals that we can have stunning animals without the needs to cross anything, the variety out there is amazing.


----------



## stencorp69 (Oct 1, 2005)

> Something to sell to kick the industry along when things are going down hill



I agree with you Zulu - morphs are obviously popular and we should supply what the industry wants 

Go the Morphs


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 1, 2005)

> And I don't see why people don't.
> 
> 
> africancichlidau wrote: ?Don't see why people like these mutants?



LOL Boa, that's fair enough


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2005)

What will happen here, just like it has everywhere else, is that when the market becomes saturated with a particular snake people start looking for something else, it may be the same species but it is striped instead of banded or patternless instead of patterned, light instead of dark. You get the idea. That's not to say there is anything wrong with the 'standard' snake but people more and more want something to display and show off if you like. 
There are those who may not like it and some who even view it as exploitation or 'against nature' but believe me the snake doesn't care. ;-)


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 1, 2005)

ad said:


> Here is a wild caught stimsoni.
> Not much difference really, in body pattern or colour. After a shed and some captive tlc it would look better again.
> We have a lot of native animals which are yet to be developed in line breeding which should produce some stunning animals without cross breeding.
> Maybe before going wowwee at all the overseas morphs we should be appreciating our own native animals some more.



Dam straight Ad. Our native snakes look a hell of a lot better then these "designer" snakes. Some of them are nice, but I think our snakes or any snakes for that matter, look nicer the way mother nature intended. If someone here breed some "designer" snakes I would not purchuse any, I would like to see them pure. Thats just my OP.


----------



## stencorp69 (Oct 1, 2005)

> If someone here breed some "designer" snakes I would not purchuse any, I would like to see them pure



How would you know if it was "naturally" bred or "designer" bred and what is pure? Nature has a way of creating impurities which is why we have different morphs all over the place. IMO


----------



## Retic (Oct 1, 2005)

That's the whole point, a designer snake doesn't have to be a cross breed, it just means the snake has been line bred to enhance certain attributes. If you looked at a Bumble Bee BHP it would be fair to think it had been selectively bred in captivity. It's just a case of picking the qualities you like and then selectively breeding to ehance those qualities.


----------



## zulu (Oct 1, 2005)

*re Wow*

Very nice stimsons you have there ad,yeh boa you have the idea hopefully there wouldnt be as much crossing here with subspecies and distantlocal species being bred but it will and is happening already with chondros and plenty of others.It happens with birds everyone wants a particular species and when the price drops they go into various colours etc ime not total against them like blondie the darwin was wild but someone will cross the progeny with something else.It would be good if someone told you about crosses but they are rarely written on wildlife records or presented to a new owner as what they really are.Mostly the mutts are passed on as what they mostly resemble and 99% say they have pure jungles and diamonds.


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 1, 2005)

IMO, some designer snakes look very nice but I personally wouldn't buy any.


----------



## junglemad (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice snake but that grass definitely needs mowing


----------



## zulu (Oct 1, 2005)

junglemad said:


> Nice snake but that grass definitely needs mowing


 Dont take the MUTT near my thoroughbred grass jungle,it can go wipe its mutt butt somewhere else. 8)


----------



## danw (Oct 1, 2005)

ad--that is an awesome looking snake..is it one that you caught and kept(legally of course)?


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

I wish I could save all these threads somewhere to show all them to you 5 years from now!!!! Its easy to say the snakes around are prettier than anything overseas, only because you have never been exposed to them. Go and travel the world and then say that. Great looking snake. By the way Australia has some nice reptiles, and South Africa, South America, Madagascar, Indonesie etc. Just my opinion of course. I appreciate reptiles in any form and shape. Its a pity your laws are so strict that you cant keep any of these beauties.


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 2, 2005)

> Its a pity your laws are so strict that you cant keep any of these beauties.



Well as far as I know you can!!! Only the ones that are already in Aus!!! LOL.

P.S I know what you mean, its a pity you can't import these, but just my opinion I think we have fairly good reasons for keeping out exotics, although thats another issue I should leave right there!!!


----------



## Retic (Oct 2, 2005)

Exactly, right on the money there. I have travelled the world and I have seen them and I am sorry and I know this may offend some but we have very little at the present time that can compare to what is available overseas so as I said it is our duty to create some of our own  



Morelia_Hunter said:


> I wish I could save all these threads somewhere to show all them to you 5 years from now!!!! Its easy to say the snakes around are prettier than anything overseas, only because you have never been exposed to them. Go and travel the world and then say that. Great looking snake. By the way Australia has some nice reptiles, and South Africa, South America, Madagascar, Indonesie etc. Just my opinion of course. I appreciate reptiles in any form and shape. Its a pity your laws are so strict that you cant keep any of these beauties.


----------



## stiffler (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't have a problem with selective breeding within species to get morphs. Granite and Jags came from Coastals with out the introduction of other species. That's cool. Similar to Albinos and Hypo's and the BB BHP. 
I don't like the idea of crossing say a bredli with a diamond "just to see what happens" or "they might look cool". In my opinion the crosses between Coastals and Diamonds in the wild don't look half as good as a pure coastal or diamond do.
But everone on this board would be as happy as a pig in u know what if they popped out a granite or a black and red BHP or an albino MD etc. And they would charge ten times the amount for the offspring to boot.


----------



## stencorp69 (Oct 2, 2005)

> But everone on this board would be as happy as a pig in u know what if they popped out a granite or a black and red BHP or an albino MD etc. And they would charge ten times the amount for the offspring to boot.



I'd be happy if I bred a jet black diamond python - actually I'd be happy just to be able to keep any sort of Diamond Python.

Bring on the Morphs - that's the only way we an WA are going to be able to keep any variations of morelia

Sten


----------

